# Genie Garage Door Opener - wall switch won't control LIGHT



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What does Genie's 800# tell you when you call, same for the manual that came with it? Does the light even come on when you open or close the door?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Cody, 
You might have just got a bad wall switch. I have installed a lot of genies and never had trouble with the light button function. If you hooked the wires up properly, which sounds like you did since the wall unit buttons are illuminated, I would call genie and ask them to send you another wall unit.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for your recommendations ... I called GENIE and they're sending me a replacement Wall Switch ... we'll see if that fixes this.


----------

